# 2.3.3 root?



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a good root for the ota 2.3.3 out yet? If someone could link me that'd be outstanding! Thanks:grin2:


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

You will probably need to downgrade the current shipped version, then use unrEVOked. You can look in our wiki if you need any help.


----------



## Roq (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought some guys released a rooted 2.3 based on the new OTA update, it was on Android Central a week or so after the update I believe.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> You will probably need to downgrade the current shipped version, then use unrEVOked. You can look in our wiki if you need any help.


The new OTA's HBOOT won't accept lower-versioned RUU's. Aka, can't be downgraded.



Roq said:


> I thought some guys released a rooted 2.3 based on the new OTA update, it was on Android Central a week or so after the update I believe.


Yes, but that means if you already have root, they've supplied a rooted stock ROM. Not a way to root the OTA. Major difference.


----------



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now im thoroughly confused lol can I just use ADB to downgrade and root?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

How would you use ADB? You can't push to /system because you don't have root.

You can't flash a custom recovery, because you don't have root.

You can't flash a ZIP, because you don't have a custom recovery.

You can't flash an RUU, because the new bootloader won't accept old versions.


----------



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I used adb to root my thunderbolt so i thought it was a valid question and yes i know it's NOT a thunderbolt... I've only had an evo for about a week now so sorry for being a noob to this device... but not really.. and thanks for being a straight d*ck your help is greatly appreciated... I was just asking for a little help... guess that's too much to ask for on this forum...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont think DrMacinyasha men't to frustrate you pbguy8709. Sometimes people just forget that the android community is still growing and that new people like yourself are coming along every day.

With that said, lets remember we were all noobs once and that things might need to be explained a little bit.

pbguy8709, the latest evo release (2.3.3) locked everyone out of downgrading (and all previous root methods). However - you may want to investigate to see if gingerbreak is able to work with your device.
http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Gingerbreak&oldid=2092

its likely you would only be able to gain temp root (if at all) then using temp root you would have to attempt to downgrade your hboot (again, just theory - from what i found there was absolutely no way to get root on this version of the device yet)


----------



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you birdman and im really not noob by any means been using android since the moto droid 1 just noob to the evo lol and I knew I didn't want the update before I even got phone but the Sprint guy did It without telling me.... Oh well and from what I've heard your right the gingerbreak only gives you a temporary root and no s-off which is what im trying to achieve...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

haha yeah htc is a whole nother ballgame.

if i were you id try to get a different evo that hasn't been updated if possible. sprint people are notorious for doing things you dont want done xD


----------



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm... What happened to HTC unlocking their bootloaders? Lol so just take it into Sprint and they will replace it?


----------



## Redneck Trash (Jun 14, 2011)

Harsh reminder not to accept an OTA if you're rooted. Other than trying to get Sprint to replace it only other options I can think of is waiting to see if someone finds and exploit and achieves root or it's possible HTC could unlock the bootloader on the Evo but that situation is less than clear.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is anybody working on an exploit that we know of?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

pbguy8709 said:


> Is anybody working on an exploit that we know of?


The UnrEVOked team is actively working on one.


----------



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha ok I figured they did...


----------



## Mortalys77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Would the rooting method used for the Incredible 2 be of use for this?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1132902


----------



## pbguy8709 (Jun 9, 2011)

How could that possibly work? Please explain....


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Mortalys77 said:


> Would the rooting method used for the Incredible 2 be of use for this?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1132902


AlpharevX isn't for the EVO. If the method in AX works for the EVO, they and UnrEVOked will be yapping about it very soon.


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

Still no root method if you have the newest ota? My bro has an evo and am trying to help him out


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

pizzlewizzle said:


> Still no root method if you have the newest ota? My bro has an evo and am trying to help him out


still waiting like the rest of us lol, hopefully soon though


----------



## jerdog (Jun 14, 2011)

pizzlewizzle said:


> Still no root method if you have the newest ota? My bro has an evo and am trying to help him out


One word of note, is that if you already previously had S-OFF and applied the latest PC36IMG.zip via the bootloader, your bootloader does get upgraded to the latest bootloader (2.16.000) but you can get root by following the steps here


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

"jerdog said:


> One word of note, is that if you already previously had S-OFF and applied the latest PC36IMG.zip via the bootloader, your bootloader does get upgraded to the latest bootloader (2.16.000) but you can get root by following the steps here


Speaking gibberish to me...he is completely stock and hasn't applied any zips but I assume that he has the latest update...I don't know much about the evo as I have a Droid X


----------

